# Trike or velomobile?



## PaulM (29 Oct 2015)

Most velomobiles are trikes of course, but you know what I mean. Don't think I can justify having both so which? Velomobiles are expensive, heavy and fragile but provide speed on flats and downhills and weather protection. Maybe some protection in the event of a collision too. Trikes are cheaper, lighter and fast on downhills but you get wet feet and in winter cold feet with them. Most velomobiles are full suspension. The full suspension ICE and HPV trikes are most of the cost of a velomobile. Not sure.


----------



## starhawk (29 Oct 2015)

Well it would depend what time of year you ride, I'm a summerbiker so I'm happy with my trike, but if I where a all-round-year biker a velomobile would be a good choice, or you could go for a shell so you can be a triker in the summer and a velomobilist the rest of the year.


----------



## PaulM (29 Oct 2015)

It would certainly be for all year round use. The other consideration is being able to leave it in a public place for the day whilst working and to return to it with the expectation that it won't have been damaged.


----------



## starhawk (29 Oct 2015)

Would expect a velomobile to be safer then a trike in a public place, there are lots of small things on a trike that can be pilfered a velo on the other hand can be locked keeping your things reasonable safe


----------



## PaulM (29 Oct 2015)

Just noticed that Trisled now have a European dealer for the Rotovelo, see http://eurovelo.net/home.html


----------



## voyager (29 Oct 2015)

There is a Rotovelo ( green dustbin ) living near Chichester 
The guy does a lot of commuting in his and is pleased with it 

regards emma


----------



## MarkF (29 Oct 2015)

I've only seen a velomobile on holidays in The Netherlands, never ever seen one in the UK, I would love to try one and think they are beautiful. For that reason I say go for the velomobile.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Oct 2015)

A guy I sometimes see round here has a yellow one, he seems to be shifting at a fair rate of knots on the flat. I've never had a chance to speak to him as we have always been going in opposite directions.


----------



## PaulM (29 Oct 2015)

I know of "Johnsosore" the guy in Chichester who bought the green Rotovelo reviewed in VeloVision. Might try to get in touch to have a closer look. I have also seen a yellow Mango or Quest going in the other direction on the A3 north of Portsmouth towards Waterlooville but don't know who that was. And there's "HedgeHog" with the white Go-One 3 in the Southampton area. So I wouldn't be the only velonaut in the area


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2015)

MarkF said:


> I've only seen a velomobile on holidays in The Netherlands, never ever seen one in the UK, I would love to try one and think they are beautiful. For that reason I say go for the velomobile.


At least one in Saltaire!


----------



## voyager (29 Oct 2015)

I have Johns email address , We met up the last time we went caravaning down in Selsey , we were on the 20/20 e-trikes 






He has been down to LeMans in it a couple of months ago , great chap to talk to but a little slow in answering emails 

I am still playing with the idea of a home built 4 wheeled velo hence the trike to quad conversion , 

It is only a prototype for the real thing but I want to get it right before I start the "proper job "





Currently we are sorting out all the little problems before we start to build a new chassis and start from scratch and fit the body shell , A friend of mine has a Fantoms nephew ( an offshoot of the fantom ) he has built and motorized with 2 dickie seats for his sons . he is in Sweden here is a photo 
he used a ply and glass fibre coating for his bodyshell and it featured in a Swedish newspaper .





regards emma


----------



## PaulM (5 Nov 2015)

I couldn't bring myself to buy a velomobile because of their weight, fragility and cost. The Alleweder A4 and Rotovelo are adequately robust but both heavier than I would like. The Rotovelo ticks many of my boxes despite having no suspension, but the cost is 5999 euros.So I've ordered a trike. Would anyone like to guess what it is?


----------



## markg0vbr (27 Dec 2015)

In Europe some people get a velomobile income from advertising.
http://www.velomobil.no/about_us.htm

But aside from this if you live in a hilly place you might think about a 250w asist if you go with a velomobile.
Go to the e-waw websight for the artical regarding this.


----------



## starhawk (28 Dec 2015)

I use a 250W assist to go up hills but I dont have a velo, I just don't like creeping up hills. A velo is very convenient if it starts to rain but as I ride in the summer it kind of shuts you in, you loose that feeling of being "in the experience" which I love.


----------



## voyager (28 Dec 2015)

Then have a winter velo and a summer trike perhaps ?

.........Then you get the best of both worlds 



regards emma


----------



## BlackPanther (29 Dec 2015)

I'm an all year round commuter. Obviously I prefer to ride in warm sunshine, but it's amazing how comfortable you can be in the most horrendous conditions if you have the right gear. I've switched from the Rapto to the Trice for Winter, and with a Windwrap front fairing to keep the feet warm, thermal clothing, neck tube etc I've survived what the British weather has thrown at me. Obviously, if funds permitted I'd have a nice Mango Sport or similar, but I'm restricted to 2nd hand trikes. And I love it!!!!


----------



## starhawk (31 Dec 2015)

voyager said:


> Then have a winter velo and a summer trike perhaps ?
> 
> .........Then you get the best of both worlds
> 
> ...



Well the thought has occurred to me, but I dont cycle that much and winter cycling is not appealing to me, I like it when it is warm and sunny outside and winter is just a cold dark period you have to endure until it is summer again


----------



## byegad (2 Jan 2016)

Depends how fast you really are. 

I'm a plodder, built for comfort rather than speed. I average 10mph on a good day so for me I doubt I'd get the benefits a velomobile 'guarantees'. I'd say if you average 15mph or more you'll cash in on the aero benefits and these will more than make up for the extra weight on hills. IF I lived somewhere flat, like Norfolk or York, then I'd have bought a velomobile years ago, but County Durham has a plentiful supply of 'Geography' to deal with and lugging the weight up some of those would wipe out any benefit I'd get.


----------



## starhawk (3 Jan 2016)

byegad: According to your definition I am also a plodder, nice to hear that the velo is nothing for us, my main concern is that I loose that "being in the enviroment" feeling if you get a shell. And the only benefit is shelter from the rain, but I don't take my trike out if it's looking like rain.


----------



## markg0vbr (8 Jan 2016)

Umbrella bits of string And if you get a tail wind wooooosh


----------



## starbug (7 Feb 2016)

Veltop for recumbents is a good thing, if you cant make your mind up, this is fixed to your trike has a fairing and canopy with very good cover/protection from the elements, although not recommended for use in very strong winds, just a thought i have one but not used yet but reviews are very good about them..


----------



## DaddyPaddey (8 Feb 2016)

I've been using a Streamer on the Scorpion. Think it looks a bit naff but works really well keeping the old tooties dry, as I pointed out to all those 'upwrong' riders who were complaining about cold wet feet a couple of weekends ago!


----------



## PaulM (8 Feb 2016)

New velo here for 3,727 Euros http://cabbike.pl/special-new-year-offer/

but what you see has many optional extras: roof, mirrors, roll bars, Also only 8 gears and a large gaping hole at the front. OTOH has full suspension and 12v electrics including indicators.


----------

